# any guide to PostgreSQL tuning on FreeBSD



## azathoth (Nov 10, 2017)

specifically:
user process limits ulimit
user files open limit
zfs vs ufs
anything else like bigpages or automatic memory management
anthing like shmmax shmall memory shareing settings


----------



## Crest (Nov 15, 2017)

PostgreSQL no longer uses SysV shared memory for buffers as such tuning those is no longer required.


----------



## gkontos (Nov 15, 2017)

Here you go: --> https://people.freebsd.org/~seanc/postgresql/scale15x-2017-postgresql_zfs_best_practices.pdf


----------

